# Bare bones drip coolant mechanism



## advmaker (Jun 7, 2020)

Been thinking about experimenting with a simple coolant system. Got tired of brushing cutting oil on the work in my 1127VF lathe. Thought about trying a DIY mist coolant system but before that just wanted to see how gravity fed cutting oil drip system would work. TIG'd up some a simple clamp, used a bottle, irrigation 1/4 tubing and valve, plus some zip ties and copper wire and I have a basic drip system going. Still a bit messy to get the right flow rate but at least when I need it, I have oil.

I still think I want a mist coolant system to get rid of the smoke.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 7, 2020)

Can't get any simpler than that . It's no different from an original Hardinge system other than the Hardinge is pumped and has a return route . I would rather deal with smoke than a misting system any day .


----------



## advmaker (Jun 7, 2020)

I actually ordered a noga misting system to try out but will use cutting oil and not coolant. Will see if it is that much better (no smoke, less chips thrown to me) else will return it.


----------



## ddillman (Jun 7, 2020)

I have a mister. I like it better than the oil smoke. It is mostly air very little coolant when adjusted properly and keeps things cooler


----------



## fixerup (Jul 6, 2020)

My drip system was made using a medical IV bag with the included hose and valve. The valves are super easy to adjust the drip rate , the bag has a hole to hang it, just needed to cut a small hole in the bag to fill it up. It works really well on my horizontal band saw. Just got to be careful were you put the drip end when using it on the lathe or milling machine. One time a spiral chip grabbed the drip tube and brought it close to the rotating spindle and wrapped the whole bag around it. I was well lubed after that incident . LOL


----------



## AGCB97 (Jul 6, 2020)

I have those spray (not mist) systems on every machine. Haven't burned up a end mill or drill since Really work great with annular cutters too.
Aaron


----------

